# Reserve work



## gruntled (Dec 23, 2007)

Okay, I was sponsored by my chief and I graduated from the Reserve\ Intermittent Academy last year. I'd like to get some part time work, but the towns in my area won't hire me without some cruiser experience. I have volunteered to purchase my uniforms and gear and to train for free, but I still can't get on.
How does one go about getting hired as a reserve?


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm assuming this is a serious post.

1. Work as an Aux. in that town first
2. Know someone (never hurts)
3. Work as a Dispatcher in that town
4. Work in Western mass. where Reserves are more prevalent
5. Be a retired full-timer from that Dept.

In short, reserve jobs in/around Eastern Mass. are extremely hard to get.

I would probably *not* volunteer to train for free, etc. That makes you look over-zealous.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

usually you get hired before going to the academy...


----------



## TGT1898 (Aug 8, 2008)

celticsfan said:


> i'm assuming this is a serious post.
> 
> 1. Work as an aux. In that town first
> 2. Know someone (never hurts)
> ...


fify :d


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Try some of your local aux units. Try a unit like Wayland since you already have the reserve academy. (assuming you have a class A)


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Did you have some kind of falling out with your chief ? It's strange that he'd sponsor you without having a slot open.

I wish you luck but I'll tell you it's going to be hard. Most chiefs will want to hire guys they sponsored.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

niteowl1970 said:


> Did you have some kind of falling out with your chief ? It's strange that he'd sponsor you without having a slot open.
> 
> I wish you luck but I'll tell you it's going to be hard. Most chiefs will want to hire guys they sponsored.


Happens all the time. Just because you get sponsored means NOTHING. Most agencies won't hire you for part-time/reserve unless you already have R/I. There are tons of guys and gals going through R/I and fulltime academy with no police job slot. Local residents will often ask a chief to sponsor them for R/I academy (and sometimes FT). As long as the person has a clearn record and is reputable, they will get the needed signature. The next MPTC in Randolph is encouraging Chiefs to send "self-sponsors".


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

RPD931 said:


> Happens all the time. Just because you get sponsored means NOTHING. Most agencies won't hire you for part-time/reserve unless you already have R/I. There are tons of guys and gals going through R/I and fulltime academy with no police job slot. Local residents will often ask a chief to sponsor them for R/I academy (and sometimes FT). As long as the person has a clearn record and is reputable, they will get the needed signature. The next MPTC in Randolph is encouraging Chiefs to send "self-sponsors".


It's a shame.. All these trained men and women and no jobs. The voters fell for Patricks lies about "1000 new cops on the streets." He doesn't even care.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

gruntled said:


> Okay, I was sponsored by my chief and I graduated from the Reserve\ Intermittent Academy last year. I'd like to get some part time work, but the towns in my area won't hire me without some cruiser experience. I have volunteered to purchase my uniforms and gear and to train for free, but I still can't get on.
> How does one go about getting hired as a reserve?


With R/I plus a CJ degree you can get on a college PD.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

SinePari said:


> With R/I plus a CJ degree you can get on a college PD.


Schools like Westfield State and Western New England College will still send officers to the SSPA even with R/I and a degree.

It's a win win for everyone.


----------

